# Traffic Spread



## Decoyin Drake (Feb 21, 2006)

Curious as to the number of socks most of you use when running traffic? Also was there a number of decoys in your mind when you consistently saw an appreciable number of birds taken or decoyed?


----------



## teamoutlaw (Oct 1, 2008)

I take as many as i can every single time.

shot plenty over 700


----------

